# Wie mit Juwe Gold machen?



## Alamastra (9. März 2009)

Huhu,

hab jetzt juwe auf 430, aber keine ahnung wie ich damit gold machen kann ^^ Wie mach ihr den mit juwe gold?


----------



## mooki (10. März 2009)

also erstmal musst du immer die daily machen damit du ein paar marken bekommst um dir rezepte zu kaufen, schau im ah was wenig vorhanden ist und teuer weg geht. 16 crit, 16 stärke und 19 zaubermacht sind so meine topseller.  Ich kaufe immer das saroniterz und sondiere kräftig ^^ und dann schaue ich was wenig im ah ist und unterbiete. Habe ohne jetzt protzen zu wollen in der letzten woche 3k gold gemacht man muss nur immer schauen was gerade nicht im Ah ist und es dann reinstellen ^^.


----------



## Alamastra (10. März 2009)

okay danke =D
Wieviel kostet den ne stack erz bei euch aufm server?


----------



## Griese (10. März 2009)

Wobei es den 19 ZM und den 16 Crit nur über Ehrfürchtigen Ruf bei Kirin Tor bzw. Söhne Hodirs gibt.

Stack Saronit hat mal bei uns ne Zeitlang 20 g gekostet, aber hat sich inzwischen auf 25-35 gold eingependelt.


----------



## Alamastra (10. März 2009)

Also ich hab heute allein 300g gemacht, der tipp mit dem 16 stärke ,war im wahrsten sinne des wortes, gold wert
Danke mooki =D


----------



## Toni26 (11. März 2009)

Topseller
19 ZM und den 16 Crit, 16 Stärke
16 hit 16 def

Neue rezepte

geläuterter stattlicher zwielichtopal
geätzer gravierter monarchentopas
(rezepte je nach server unterschiedlich teuer) hab für die meisten rezepte 1-2k blechen müssen was sich jedoch extrem lohnte da nicht jeder "gimp" die steine herstellen kann und man daher auch im ah einen konstanteren Preis erwarten kann.


Bester Zeitpunkt um gems reinzustellen Mittwoch ab 18 uhr bis Samstag selten auch Sonntag. Einfacher grund von Mittwoch an giebts neue id's und viel zeug was gesockelt werden muss. Montag Dienstag sind die meisten id'S verballert da kann man sich oft das ah füttern sparen. Anstelle dessen kauf ich persönlich derb gedrückte preise an diesen tagen komplett auf und stell dei gems selber an gewinnbringenden tagen wieder ein. 

Hab die Woche über meist ca 400+ auktionen laufen verdienst um die 15k in der woche abzüglich ca 5-6k für Saroniterz rohlinge oder aufgekaufte auktionen.

Noch ein Tipp um kosten fürs ah zu sparen und da auf meinen server die preise manchmal echt alle 2 minuten unterboten werden hab ich mir angewöhnt auktionen nur für 12 maximal 24 stunden laufen zu lassen. 

Ich unterbiete generell auch nur um 1 Kupfer den wer nen gem sucht den interesiert es nit um wieviel günstiger man gerade ist als die Konkurenz der guckt nur "ach oben teure gems ganz unten der billigste, gekauft". Leute die um 20-30g manchmal andere juwes unterbieten vernichten sich selbst und den anderen juwes meist nur den gewinn. Oder wer von euch kauft schon gems auf vorrat?

ps. auf Recht- Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten hab ich mal verzichtet


----------



## Celissa (11. März 2009)

huhu Alamastra,

also mein twink macht mit juwe sehr viel gold und zwar

wenn du vllt. auch als nebenberuf bergbau hast gehste in der alten welt 

baust erze ohne ende ab sondierste und verkuafste im ah die kleinen edelsteine

sind manchma mehr wert als die großen (hab im ah bei uns mal aufgepasst )

denn es gibt soviele twinks die auch ihre kleinen berufe haben ^^

des war punkt eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



punkt zwei ist wenn du alle rezepte von dalaran hast mit den marken 
dann mach ich es so des dir jeden tag die drachenaugen kaufst und die teuer verkaufst

bei uns aufm server sind se 150 -190g wert 

hoffe konnte dir damit bissi weiter helfen 

grüße


----------



## Cysiaron (11. März 2009)

ring des zauberschocks, ring des einschlags. gehen für 1250 weg. drachenauge löhne ich 150 pro stk. rest farme ich selbst. marken spare ich mir für rezepte.
rechne mal nach^^
ich stelle 3 ringe pro tag her. ein gewaltiger gewinn im ah.
mit steinen sieht es bei mir arg aus, da ich für die gilde schleife und sie zum schleuderpreis verticke.
scharlachrubin steht im ah bei 80, wenn jemand sockeln muss gibts bei mir geschliffenen scharlach 19zm und drei 16 tempo für gesamt 80.
gold mach ich mit den kleinen ungeschliffenen steinen. ein blutstein bringt 3 gold.


----------



## Griese (11. März 2009)

Gehen die Dinger überhaupt weg?

Hab mal Probeweise immer welche recht günstig reingestellt, kamen immer zurück.


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (11. März 2009)

also das ist ehrlich gesagt schwer zu beantworten weil jeder server seine eigene wirtschaftsstruktur hat und die preise total verschieden sind.

klar sollte sein das scharlachrubine am meisten wert sind. nicht alle versionen davon aber rot ist immer teuer. gefolge von orange und gelb. 

grün, blau sind bei uns wertlos und violett ist teils wertvoll, teils wertlos. 


bei uns aufm server ist es so das ich erz immer kaufe und es sondiere. das ergebnis beim sondieren kann einem manchmal den tag versauen aber im großen und ganzen kommt man sehr gut klar. das schwierige am juwe auf unserem server ist das jeder seppel nen juwe hat und natürlich alle ihre steine loswerden wollen. die besten zeiten zum verkaufen von steinen sind meiner meinung nach die tage an denen es viele raidgruppen aufm server gibt. gegen 22-24 uhr brennt dann im ah die hölle weil alle mit ihren neuen epics aus naxxramas kommen und steine haben wollen. 

bei uns sind alle juwelenschleifer erbitterte gegner. es wird jeder stein in minuten unterboten und wenn du nicht willst das alle deine steine zurückkommen weil dich irgendein seppel um 1 kupfer unterboten hat dann rennste den ganzen tag zwischen ah und briefkasten hin und her weil du andauernd auktionen abbrechen musst und sie etwas billiger als alle anderen reinstellst. 

gold machen kann man damit sehr viel aber es ist auch total stressig und für manchen spieler der wenig ingamezeit hat und ein intaktes rl vorweisen kann teilweise nicht zu schaffen. 

einen tip kann ich dir aber geben. es bringt dir nix einen teuren stein rauszusuchen und dann davon 30 stück zu schleifen denn die wirste niemals verkaufen. manche machen das so und ich muss immer grinsen weil ich dann immer vor seine 30 steine 2 meiner steine stelle die 1g billiger sind und immer auffülle wenn einer verkauft wurde. somit stehn seine steine den ganzen tag im ah und keiner will sie haben weil meine billiger sind. setzt 2-3 steine rein oder von blauen wie den gediegenen himmelssaphir auch mal 4 weil das massenware ist. aber ansonsten sei lieber vorsichtig. zumal du am anfang wohl auch dein erz selber farmen musst weil du nicht wie ich ein polster von 50-60k g hast und dir auch mal ein paar schlechte tage erlauben kannst. 

was evtl auch noch interessant wäre ist es ringe herzustellen und diese zu entzaubern. ich habe vom sondieren mehrere tausend grüne steine von jeder farbe auf lager und bekomme sie nicht verkauft. jetzt verballer ich die sonnenkristalle z.b. schon den ganzen tag mit äonenerde. 

1 äonenerde + 5 sonnenkristalle sind 5 ringe und wenn man diese entzaubert kommen zu 75% 1-2 schleierstaub oder zu 20% 1-2 geringe kosmische essenz oder zu 5% ein kleiner traumsplitter bei raus. äonenerde steht bei uns ca für 8g im ah und ich kaufe sie im handelschat für 5g. sonnenkristalle sind bei uns wertlos. also investiere ich 5g und bekomme dafür im schlechtesten falle 5 schleierstaub raus die bei uns 20g bringen. ergo 15g gewinne mit jedem äonenerde.

naja probiers halt aus aber wie gesagt das geschäft kann sehr hart sein. 

mfg shamrock


----------



## advanced08 (12. März 2009)

bei den server wo ich bin kann man mit steine schleifen kaum geld machen da nach 2m irgendjemand kommt und um 4g unterbietet -.-


ich mach nur noch äonenerde kaufen schleifen entzaubern bringt ganz gut gold =)

ansonsten meine dienste gegen tg anbieten


----------



## Demitrius (12. März 2009)

Naja wenns nicht grade Geizhälse sind die ihresgleichen suchen, bekommt man auf unserem Server so 10 G pro Sockel...
 Das rechnet sich schon, grade in nem Random-Raid hab ich immer STeine dabei xD Wenn einer n neues Teil bekommt sag ich gleich he, der wäre doch was für dich oder? xD

Und hin und wieder mal DRachenaugen ins AH stellen bringt auch wirklich viel Gold, bei uns derzeit ca. 250 - 300 G pro Auge


----------



## free2k (17. Mai 2009)

wie heißt der Gem mit 16 crit genau?


----------



## Griese (20. Mai 2009)

Glatter Herbstglimmer.


----------



## Zohan1985 (22. Mai 2009)

wenn du wirklich geld machen willst, mach die täglich juwedayli scheiß auf die rezepte kauf drachenaugen rein damit ins ah, ich habs auch so gemacht mit nenn paar anderen sachen kann man so ca 10k in der woche machen....

die richtig guten seltenen rezepte sind eh rnd drops und die bringen dann auch richtig asche...


----------



## IMBAsuna (22. Mai 2009)

hab n rezept geschenkt bekommen... (!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xD)
zwielichtopal dingens... der mit int und wille und der bringt ordentlich zaster!
Bei uns aufm server kauf ich regelmäßig so 20 steinchen für je 15g und verkauf die für 40-45 ^^ das rezept haben wohl nich viele xD


----------



## Delhoven (8. Juni 2009)

Also bei uns aufm Server läuft das meistens so:

Du kaufst dir alle Paar Tage ein paar Stacks Saronit ( Je nach Vermögen lassen sich manche Spieler auf unserem Server jeden Tag bis zu 200 Stacks Saronit schicken, da sollte man einfach nicht fragen wo es herkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Sagen wir mal für den Casual 30 Stacks bis zu deiner persöhnlichen Schmerzgrenze (Bei mir 18g) und einige Äonenerde (bei mir -7g) 

Dann machste dir erstmal nen Kaffee und sondierst das alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann setzte die Steine die ein bischen Wert haben geschliffen ins AH den Rest verkaufste geschliffen beim Händler. (Bei uns geht nur noch Gelb Rot und Orange dank diversen Gold Millionären).

Aus den grünen Steinen schleifste dir am besten Ketten und Ringe und entzauberst diese dann. Dort liegt das richtige Gold. Die mats einfach dann ohne AH kosten ins ah und reich werden.

Grüne Steine, für die es keine REzepte für nicht Bop ketten gibt, einfach direkt schleifen und beim NPC raushauen.

So kannste, wenn du es exsessiv machst in ner Woche von 2000 auf 10000 gold kommen ohne dafür zu farmen, hab ich schon mehrfach geschafft. Und das ohne Saronit Abo, damit ist noch viel mehr drin, das Problem ist nur, die schicken dir wohl einfach immer mehr Stacks, so das du nicht mehr nachkommst und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (15. Juni 2009)

naja dann müssen bei dir auf den server die preise ganz gut liegen .... mittlerweile wird auf aman thul fast alles nach unten gedumpt 

selbst flask kosten nur noch 31g vor 1 woche waren es noch 49g 

steine bekommt man alle hinterhergeschmissen geschliffen bringen die nix mehr da die massenweise im ah vorhanden sind 

und als rohling bekommt man auch nicht mehr wie 55-65g (rot)


es hat alles mit der marktwirtschaft des servers zu tun


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (16. Juni 2009)

Bei unserem Server sind, wie sicher überall, die Preise recht unterschiedlich.
Aber im Allgemeinen gehen die Drachenaugen wirklich gut.
Zur Zeit verkaufen die sich für 95g-99g abzgl. Gebühren- letzte Tage war der Preis bei ca. 75g.
Dafür, das man "nur" eine Daily machen muss, kein schlechtes Zubrot.
Der Rest geht so, je nach Angebot und Nachfrage. Da mein Main auf der täglichen Runde durch Eiskrone das Saronit ohne großen Aufwand sammelt, sind die Kosten gleich null und wenn die Preise nicht zu schlecht sind, wird der Goldbeutel schon voll.


----------



## Anaximedes (3. August 2009)

Funzt das echt mit dem Kaufen und Sondieren von den Saroniterzen? Hab mal Probeweise 10 Stacks gekauft und so um die 12 blauen Steine bekommen, von denen auch einige Crapsteine waren. Ob ich die nun schleife oder nicht, es bringt auf meinem Server nur vernachlässigbar mehr Gold.

Gut man bekommt auch grüne Steine zum Herstellen und späteren Entzaubern, aber alles in allem mache ich mir Sorgen ob das Gold so sicher aneglegt ist


----------



## Worox (3. August 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Funzt das echt mit dem Kaufen und Sondieren von den Saroniterzen? Hab mal Probeweise 10 Stacks gekauft und so um die 12 blauen Steine bekommen, von denen auch einige Crapsteine waren. Ob ich die nun schleife oder nicht, es bringt auf meinem Server nur vernachlässigbar mehr Gold.
> 
> Gut man bekommt auch grüne Steine zum Herstellen und späteren Entzaubern, aber alles in allem mache ich mir Sorgen ob das Gold so sicher aneglegt ist



Also ich bin auch Juwelenschleifer und mache das immer so dass ich mir 25 stacks saroniterz kaufe (auf unserem server 15g ein stack) und sondiere kräftig^^ aus den blauen steinchen schleife ich das zeugs das im ah momentan am teuersten ist,aus den grünen steinchen mache ich grüne crap ringe die ich meinem twink schicke der ist verzauberer.Das lohnt sich echt denn ein stack Schleierstaub kostet bei uns immerhin 70G 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja und dann wären da ja noch die blaune steinchen wie z.b. waldsmaragdt,den kann man wunderbar zu den blauen pvp zeugs schleifen sind bei uns auch locker 50-80 g wert.


----------



## Anaximedes (24. August 2009)

Lohnt es sich nach dem Patch noch Saroniterz zu kaufen ud Steine daraus zu machen und mit dem Crap die Items zu netzaubern. Irgednwie ist da mein Umsatz stark zurücjgegangen


----------



## Grobs (24. August 2009)

kannst dir ja die blauen steine in epic steine transen lassen =)


----------



## Wolfmania (24. August 2009)

Bestimmte Steine wie +16 Beweg oder +19 ZM laufen nach wie vor gut bei uns...nicht jeder holt sich gleich die teuren Dinger für +200g...


----------



## Anaximedes (31. August 2009)

Ja, Steine transen lasse ich durch meinen Twink, jedoch die blauen Steine vergammeln bei mir. Geld mache ich nurmehr durch entzaubern der gecrafteten Items; lediglich die roten Steine gehen noch für einen guten Preis weg. 

Wie schaut das bei euch aus?


----------



## little Vulkan (1. September 2009)

Ich denke auch nach dem Patch kann man mit dem sondieren von S. Erz einiges an Gold farmen.
Ok die Preise der blauen Steine sind bei uns auf 5-9 Gold pro Stück gesunken, aber die roten Steine in klobige Rubine umgewandelt gehen immer noch in Masse für mind 55 G pro Stück weg.
Erstaunlich ist bei uns der Preisanstieg an den Kristallen (Sonnenkristall), die liegen im Momment bei vis zu 3 Gold pro Stück.
Wenn man ein wenig Zeit investiert und nicht das AH verläßt (um auf Angebote zu warten oder sofort neu einzustellen). kann man so in 3-5 Std. 1 k Gold Gewinn machen, ich finds nicht schlecht.
Nebenbei bekommt man auch viele Gegenstände die weit unter Wert eingestellt werden, einfach kaufen und teuerer wieder reinsetzen.
Nützlich ist auch immer das bieten auf einen Gegenstand, insbesondere wenn der Bietpreis im Verhältnis zum tasächlichen Wert lächerlich ist.


----------



## Saladarxyz (23. September 2009)

also ich persönlich verkaufe gern meine Drachenaugen (ca 150-250g kommt auf kurs an)
und behalte 5 stück noch selber auf der bank damit ich vorrat hab


----------



## Gartarus (23. September 2009)

Habt ihr nen Tipp welche Orangen-Steine oft verkauft werden?


----------



## Saladarxyz (23. September 2009)

Gartarus schrieb:


> Habt ihr nen Tipp welche Orangen-Steine oft verkauft werden?



schau nach was gar nicht oder wenig im ah drin ist und stell es einfach mal für nen guten preis rein 
aber auch so das man es sich leisten kann^^


----------



## Grobs (23. September 2009)

ich glaub das ist nicht der richtige ansatzpunkt sala. gelbe steinchen mit merkwürdigen stat kombinationen gibts selten bis gar net im ah weils kaum einer kaufen wird =)
gut gehen sollten zb gelbe mit agi/crit. was es da sonst noch so an kombis gibt weiss ich net und auf welche kombis die entspr klassen zurückgreifen auch net.
eventl einfach mal paar leute verschiedener klassen in og/ if / dala inspecten und schaun was die so sockeln.


----------

